# RAM mit unterschiedlichen Latenzen



## euleneddy (8. März 2016)

Guten Abend. 

Ich habe eine Frage: kann man RAM gleichen Herstellers, die unterschiedliche Latenzen, aber ansonste gleiche Spezifikationen haben (1600mhz, 1,5V), problemlos zusammen verwenden? 

Aktuell habe ich 8GB mit 9-9-9-27 und könnte für kleines Geld zusätzlich 8GB mit 8-8-8-24 bekommen. 

Ratsam oder nicht?


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. März 2016)

Du kannst den 8-8-8-24er natürlich mit 9-9-9-27 betreiben - das Mainboard wird das sehr wahrscheinlich bereits von sich aus probieren. Der langsamere der beiden Riegel gibt eben das Tempo für den schnelleren vor. Wenn alle anderen Parameter die selben sind und der Hersteller gleich ist die Chance sehr hoch dass das funktionieren wird.

Streng genommen kannst du alle DDR3-RAMs (gleicher Betriebsspannung) beliebig zusammen mischen und alle werden mit den Einstellungen des jeweils langsamsten betrieben. Das kann je nach Kombination zu Kompatibilitätsproblemen führen, wenn aber bei dir alles außer den Latenzen baugleich ist ist die Chance sehr gering dass irgendwas Probleme macht.


----------



## Herbboy (8. März 2016)

Du kannst das schnellere einfach auch auf CL9 laufen lassen, das geht in den meisten Fällen bzw. wird normalerweise eh vom Board so eingestellt. Manchmal geht es sogar, dass du auch den langsameren mit dem schnelleren Wert (hier also CL8) laufen lassen kannst. Du musst nur prüfen, ob der sichere Wert von CL9 im BIOS auch dann von allein so eingestellt wird. Am Ende kann es natürlich trotzdem EHER zu Fehlern kommen als wenn du zwei gleiche Riegel nimmst, aber vlt. kannst du den Riegel ja auch ausprobieren und ggf. zurückgeben?


----------



## euleneddy (8. März 2016)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten. 
Zurückgeben fällt leider raus. 
Dann werde beide Möglichkeiten ausprobieren, entweder alle 4 mit dem langsameren, bzw schnelleren Timings.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. März 2016)

Generell wird man sehr wenig merken von den Latenzen und generell gibt das langsame Modul den Takt an.


----------



## Meroveus (9. März 2016)

euleneddy schrieb:


> Guten Abend.
> 
> Ich habe eine Frage: kann man RAM gleichen Herstellers, die unterschiedliche Latenzen, aber ansonste gleiche Spezifikationen haben (1600mhz, 1,5V), problemlos zusammen verwenden?
> 
> ...



Hier steht alles was du wissen solltest: PC-Arbeitsspeicher aufrusten und einbauen – was muss man beachten? - Hardwarejournal.de


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2016)

euleneddy schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Frage: kann man RAM gleichen Herstellers, die unterschiedliche Latenzen, aber ansonste gleiche Spezifikationen haben (1600mhz, 1,5V), problemlos zusammen verwenden?



Natürlich kannst du das.
Der langsamste Riegel gibt dann die Geschwindigkeit vor, alle anderen passen sich automatisch an.


----------

